# Savage Harpers: Team Bravo



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

The Year: 1455, The Date: Flamerule 20
ANAUROCH
The City of Shade continues to exert its influence upon this magical desert. Around the great Shadow Sea, many small towns have sprung up, reaping the benefits of the sea & the areas changed by the shades. The Shadowed Wood lies to the north of the sea, harboring many ancient secrets & vile beasts.

In the town of Darkwood a blind 'prophet' mumbles in the pouring rain:

_"Old Ones Return! Their Many Feet to Tread Our Bones!"_

CORMYR
The might kingdom of Cormyr is not what it once was. Sembia has many tentacles writhing thru this country. Many nobles make alliances & the kingdom has nearly erupted in civil war. The Stonelands has seen several "barons"(those people who have made a claim of land in the dangerous area). Several keeps & small towns exist there, though not all are occupied.
His majesty Azoun V is suffering from a wasting disease, his son,
Prince Azoun VI, the "Bloody Prince", is patiently waiting for his
father's demise. It is rumored that his daughters, princesses Tanilia & Alusairia (named after the king's dead mother & deceased regent of his early years) are neck deep in plots to put themselves inline for the throne. The sorcerer Caladnei is the Royal Magician of Cormyr. Her support of the "Bloody Prince" is well known.

On the streets of Suzail a blind 'prophet' rises his head to the
thundering skies:

_ "Three Dark Ladies, Their Fruit, Our Death! Their
Eyes, Mirrors to Our Doom!"_

CORMANTHOR & SHADOWDALE 
Many years ago, the drow of Cormanthor were a threat to the dales. Some forty years ago, adventurers braved the tainted mythal & entered the city. They found the bodies of many Vhaeraun drow, though not the number that was expected. Since then, their have been no sightings of drow, not even those that serve Eilistraee. A mixed group of elves have moved in & they speak of terrifying noises at night. Of the mighty Eliminster, not a sight has been seen in some thirty years. His tower in Shadowdale is now a school for mages led by the
lady mage Rhea, rumored to be a daughter of the old mage. The lady Storm still inhabits the recently growing Shadowdale, though she posses no hint of the years that have past her buy.
The Zhentarium still pose a threat to the area, though they have,
seemingly, been inactive in the last few decades.

In front of Elminster's Tower during a terrible rain a blind 'prophet'
yells:

_"First Blood! Hordes March & Kingdoms Fall!"_

On a rain & blood slick street in Zhentil Keep a blind 'prophet'
speaks:

_"Second Blood! A Tear Falls! Fey Queen Drowns & The Gem is Washed Away!"_


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

*Character Creation*

Team Alpha is ready to set off & face the missions the Harpers have set for them, but one team is not enough to confront the growing threats that face the realms. Do you have what it takes to go where the harpers dare not

*Character level:* 5

*Races:* Choose from the following: Half-ogre, half-orc, *half-drow(a template), verminoids (from Plot & Poison), spiderlings (from P&P), drey (from P&P), driders_{spider & scorpion}_(template), kobolds, orcs, all goblinoid types, lizard men, & some of the monster classes from Savage Species---also if u have a race that you would like to run thats not listed, let me know. No half fiends, half celestials, or 'standard' PHB races.

*Alignment:*  No evil alignments..

*Background:*  A background is required of all characters---one that is really well written will gain you some bonus x.p.'s 

*Classes:*  I dont have any of the 'splat books', so if you wanna use something thats not in the PHB of FRC, email me the info . Also, I'm using the ranger from Monte Cooke's website.

*Money:*  200 gp.

*Equipment:*  You will equip your character with free mundane gear. You have 2 free masterwork items. You have free armor as long as it is light or medium. You will have one character specific magic item.

*Abilities:*  You have 88 points to spread on abilities. 18 is max for attribute prior to penalties/bonuses.

*Feats:*  Your regional feat is a freebie. As is your regional gear


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

Please email me with character concept before working on character sheet. Email address is: NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 19, 2003)

Sounds like fun, but I'm kind of booked for the next couple of months (I'm moving).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 19, 2003)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *Sounds like fun, but I'm kind of booked for the next couple of months (I'm moving). *



Ack! the joys of moving 
Anywho, there will, more than likely, be other teams if u still want to join


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 21, 2003)

La bump-ah


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 21, 2003)

*A list*

Here's a list of questions one of my players sent to me...fill this out if u want to play---it may also help you as well as me 

1) What do you look like?
Hair, eye, skin color? height? weight? build? distinguishing marks?
missing anatomy? looks like <blank>.  As long as we can imagine the
character...

2) Where do you come from?
Describe your first home.  What was it like? did you like it? hate it?

3) Who were your parents?
What were they like? what did they do? how was your familial status?

4) How did you grow up?
(Feel free to make it long.)

5) What is your code of honor/conduct?
What would/wouldn't you do?

6) How do you treat murder?

7) What would you do to a starving beggar seeking aid?

8) What would you do when the hostile enemy you're fighting gives up and
begs for mercy?

9) What is the easiest way to earn your ire?

10) What single feature would attract you to other people or what is the
easiest way to earn your respect/admiration?

11) What single feature would attract others to you?

12) What is your greatest asset?

13) What is your greatest flaw?

14) What skills do you think you're the best at? good at?

15) How do you deal with a dangerous foe?
If you like combat, what is your favorite tactic?
Technical or otherwise.  Make it a short story if you want...

16) How do you treat the supernatural?

17) What deity is closest to you? why?

18) What are your current goals?  How do you plan on acheiving them?
Godhood?  A girlfriend?

19) How would you deal with an irritating party member? (In character.)

20) How would you like to die?


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jul 22, 2003)

i would be interested, schedule permitting.  feel free to email me the_mighty_agrippa@yahoo.com


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 22, 2003)

E-mail sent


----------

